# Not Sure What I've Bought!?



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Evening all Vostok afficionados,

I've just discovered that I won a bid on the B** and, assuming it arrives, going to receive soon another Vostok form a Michele Cucc.... in Bari (I have discovered that he has his own site and I think is a mod on Wa***U***k) any way this is his piccy and words:



> Russian watch VOSTOK AMPHIBIA, made in the late '80s in the Chistopol Watch Factory, one of the biggest factories of watches in Soviet Union and official supplier of the Red Army since 1942. This watch has a big and solid stainless steel case (diameter 39 mm), impressive waterproof crown caseback and crown that makes it water-resistant to 200M. Differently from the current versions, this one has a luminous dot on the rotating bezel and an antimagnetic shield between caseback and movement. The movement is the solid caliber 2409A , 24 mm, hand-wound with 17 jewels, antishock balance wheel, and it works well.












I have taken your (collective) advice and ordered "Russian Wristwatches" - not here yet.

Would be grateful for any opinions/comments.

When the book arrives I can do my own research.......!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one Bareges









I`ve got the same watch but with a different dial...

*Vostok Amphibia, 17 Jewel 2414A c1980`s*










I`d really like to get one with a dial like yours


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

And I have the same watch with a different bezel! A similar watch appears on one of the Russian watch collector's websites.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Thank you Mac..................I like the black bezel psychlist, looks very good







.

I hadn't realised that they made so many variations on the same theme..............hopefully I'll understand more about all this when "the book" arrives.

Charles


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bareges said:


> Thank you Mac..................I like the black bezel psychlist, looks very good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The book is good, but not exhaustive, the Russian watch manufacturers have been _very_ prolific over the years


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Michele is one of the good guys so you shouldn't have any problems whatsoever.

(If you do let me know)

He has collected so many that he is finally coming to terms with the literally 100s that he has and is selling some off. God help him when he gets a wife...


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Xantiagib,

Thank you for your reassurance and offer of help, if required.

As a complete beginner in the whole arena of watches and e**y it is comforting to hear that I am dealing with one of the "good" guys.........................The first attempts at bidding have produced, without a hitch so far, watches from the Ukraine and Lithuania!! Only small beer while I learn the ropes!!


----------

